# Gilden vs Port & Company



## davidmford

For all of you that have experience printing DTG. Has anyone compared Gilden to Port & Co? I'm trying to decide on which one will survive the wash the best. I'm trying to reduce my learning curve as much as possible. Thanks in advance for any advice.

David


----------



## binki

forget about the wash, we tried to use the port t's and the fuzz on them clogged the print head. we went back to gildans. i informed sanmar about this a year ago but i never heard back or went to try them again.


----------



## apipromo

From what I've heard port and company t-shirts are based on hanes styles and produced at the same factories. So a PC61 should print about the same as a 5250


----------



## binki

i would recommed ringspun shirts. they will hold up better in the wash.


----------



## proworlded

We have Kornit machines and use both Gildan and Port with no problems and pretty similar results.


----------



## apipromo

binki said:


> i would recommed ringspun shirts. they will hold up better in the wash.


I agree, a very good tee is the newer Hanes nano t-shirts. They are very reasonable and print awesome.


----------

